# Confused by symptoms and labs



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been having what I thought were hyper symptoms for about 2 months now. Hair loss, weight loss (11lbs in 7 months without trying), heart palps, anxiety. So I go to my doc and my lab results were as follows

TSH 5.42
FT4 0.79 (0.82-1.77)
FT3 2.5 (2.0-4.4)

So they are hypo!!!!
I am on compounded natural thyroid and have been for years. My doc upped my dose from 3.25grains to 3.75grains. I haven't picked it up yet but I am concerned about the weight loss and wonder if I need further tests. I have no thyroid because I had RAI about 6 years ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I have been having what I thought were hyper symptoms for about 2 months now. Hair loss, weight loss (11lbs in 7 months without trying), heart palps, anxiety. So I go to my doc and my lab results were as follows
> 
> TSH 5.42
> FT4 0.79 (0.82-1.77)
> ...


Where in the heck have you been? I have missed you so much.

You sure are hypo! So...........................since you have been feeling better, have you increased your energy output like are you going to the gym, jogging or anything like that?

Do you think it is possible that your compound pharmacy has messed up? What about goitrogens or supplements that you have recently added to your regimen.

Might want to get checked for diabetes; that can cause weight loss and mess up the efficacy of your thyroid replacement med too!

How are your eyes doing? How is your little boy?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought that was you when I was reading through threads yesterday. So glad to have found you again!!!!!!!!! I will tell you this. I had a miscarriage at the beginning of October and I am wondering if that has messed up my hormones? I have been on 3.25 grains of compounded thyroid for about a year and all my labs have been good til now. I have them compounded at Hudson Bridge Pharmacy. I was totally suprised that I was hypo because I was having what I thought were hyper symptoms but now that I think of it I guess they could have been Hypo symptoms, except the weight loss. So I am now on 3.75 grains I started this morning. I have an appt at another doc next wednesday that was referred by Hudson Bridge Pharmacy and I am going to see if she can test adrenals and other things.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, and Nathan is great, he is 5 years old now and in Kindergarden. My eyes have been fine and stable. If the compounding was messed up I have no way to know and that is scary. I trust that they are doing it right, I can only hope!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I thought that was you when I was reading through threads yesterday. So glad to have found you again!!!!!!!!! I will tell you this. I had a miscarriage at the beginning of October and I am wondering if that has messed up my hormones? I have been on 3.25 grains of compounded thyroid for about a year and all my labs have been good til now. I have them compounded at Hudson Bridge Pharmacy. I was totally suprised that I was hypo because I was having what I thought were hyper symptoms but now that I think of it I guess they could have been Hypo symptoms, except the weight loss. So I am now on 3.75 grains I started this morning. I have an appt at another doc next wednesday that was referred by Hudson Bridge Pharmacy and I am going to see if she can test adrenals and other things.


And your glucose for as I mentioned, that can mess up the efficacy of your thyroxine/triiodothyronine replacement big time.

Yep; It's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! How about that? I lost your e-mail addy because of a major crash and burn on the PC about 2 years ago and that was that on that. So, I am pleased to have you back in my life! Very pleased.

I am so so sorry for your loss. How far along were you? Could be the hormones were messed up prior and had something to do w/ the unfortunate miscarriage? You think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Oh, and Nathan is great, he is 5 years old now and in Kindergarden. My eyes have been fine and stable. If the compounding was messed up I have no way to know and that is scary. I trust that they are doing it right, I can only hope!!!!


OMG!!! 5???? Holy cats; where has the time gone?

Thank God your eyes are stable; I am so so happy for that. You have been through a lot. A lot!!

Your appt. is for 11/16?

Many hugs to a dear and long-time cyber friend!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I will mention my glucose to the doc. I have a monitor at home that I will take tonight also to see what my sugar level is. I am just not sure what happened but you could be right on that maybe I was already hypo before the miscarriage. It was a really early miscarriage and a total shock to even be pregnant, I don't want any more children but things happen. I am hoping this doc can get me fixed up. I have been with the same compounding pharmacy for about 2 years now and all has been fine, so I pray that they didn't mess up and that compounded will still work for me. Are you still on Armour even after the reformulation? How has that worked out for you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I will mention my glucose to the doc. I have a monitor at home that I will take tonight also to see what my sugar level is. I am just not sure what happened but you could be right on that maybe I was already hypo before the miscarriage. It was a really early miscarriage and a total shock to even be pregnant, I don't want any more children but things happen. I am hoping this doc can get me fixed up. I have been with the same compounding pharmacy for about 2 years now and all has been fine, so I pray that they didn't mess up and that compounded will still work for me. Are you still on Armour even after the reformulation? How has that worked out for you?


Oh, yes..................after 18 months of winging it on Cytomel and 1 grain of Armour (I had a stockpile and still do thanks to a great doctor), I was so glad to be back on the Armour and as far as I am concerned, it is better than ever.

We now get the full benefit for it absorbs much faster and better.

Aw; well ..................there is no way you can find out if the compounding pharmacy messed up. And maybe it is their supplier's fault. A lot of folks are involved in this sort of thing.

Gosh; this is like old times!!!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought the whole deal with Armour was the binder change and people could not absorb it as well? It confuses me. I would go back to Armour if I thought it would work again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I thought the whole deal with Armour was the binder change and people could not absorb it as well? It confuses me. I would go back to Armour if I thought it would work again.


That is exactly what took place. FDA stepped in and made them upgrade the filler/binder.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> That is exactly what took place. FDA stepped in and made them upgrade the filler/binder.


So they had to reformulate the reformulation???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> So they had to reformulate the reformulation???


Yes; until the reformation was complete. LOL!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

So are you saying that now it is not as bad as it was right after the reformulation?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> So are you saying that now it is not as bad as it was right after the reformulation?


I went right back on it as soon as it was available. I never have had a problem. It works good; maybe too good. LOL!! Now that's for me.

As we all know, we are all different and what works for one, may not work for the other.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I can say I don't think it's my sugar. I went home last night and after I drank a glass of sweet tea I remembered I wanted to test my blood sugar. So I did and it was 119.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Also, very interesting is I started Krill Oil Supplements about a week before my lab tests and had no clue about it's effect on thyroid meds. But this is what I found....

Studies have shown that Krill oil is very effective and safe. However, you should use caution when adding any supplement to your diet if you are taking any sort of medication or if you have a health issue. For example, if you are taking thyroid medication, speak to your doctor before starting to take Krill oil supplements as Krill oil can affect how well your medication works. It is also a good idea to check with your doctor before starting to take Krill oil supplements if you have had allergic reactions when eating shell fish or seafood in the past.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I can say I don't think it's my sugar. I went home last night and after I drank a glass of sweet tea I remembered I wanted to test my blood sugar. So I did and it was 119.


Sure can't say it is due to high glucose, that is for sure!! Glad you checked it!


----------

